# Slip Sliding Away...



## sparty (Mar 5, 2021)

....You know the nearer your destination, the more you're slip slidin' away...

I was at Gleneden WM 2 weeks ago and the problem continues to grow.  The homes in the article below are a little to the North of WM Gleneden.    I saw homes about 300 yards to the South of WM with similar issues.  And the the WM resort itself have all the pilings showing, very little room if any left to give to protect the WM resort from falling in. Massive erosion on WM property and it stretches to the North and South.  Not sure what Worldmark's plan is to remedy the severe erosion, but it's getting worse, not better.

https://www.oregonlive.com/news/202...gon-coast-threatened-by-seawall-collapse.html

So how many timeshares have fallen into the ocean and what was the impact on the timeshare owners?


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 5, 2021)

We live near a slide area with two active slides. One is along the upper coastal route in Rancho Palos Verdes (east of Terranea where Tiger started his day last week), and two houses ago we lived in a private beach area just east of the slide. Our house had been picked up and moved in the late 1950s out of the actual slide. The homeowners association held a Last Days of Pompeii themed party before they moved the homes they could save. They pave that road every six months or so because it continues to move. The buckling and movement is so bad a number of moving van type vehicles have had their tummies get stuck on the pushed up areas of road. There is a lower coastal route, Paseo del Mar, here in San Pedro. A portion dropped into the beach/sea going on five or more years ago, so when I was still working I had to plan my route to client's homes depending on whether they lived east or west of the missing chunk of road. So far fixing it is still in the talking about it phase. In between the two road slides is what is now a Trump golf course. The original developers were just getting towards being finished in the late 90s when our "slide home" was next door; then one day we wondered why all the helicopters were hovering and turned on the news to find that a worker bee and his dog working on the 18th hole had ridden a big chunk of earth down several hundred feet. Land subsidence is a constant battle along the coast, and Cliff was thrilled to move and not be living between the sliding golf course and the mid-century slide.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 5, 2021)

This has nothing to do with your question but I literally just heard on Sirius a few minutes ago Slip Sliding Away by Paul Simon. Can’t remember the last time I heard that song before today so your title was timely for me.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Adding on the trend started by @RX8 - what is @sparty doing in Portland?
Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2021)

Bummer. I heard they closed off a building at the WM Gleneden. Here is a picture some one took of WM Gleneden after last January's storms. 

Bill


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2021)

There are some threads on Wmowners 



			https://www.wmowners.com/threads/gleneden-news.51739/
		




			https://www.wmowners.com/threads/gleneden-beach-erosion.48275/


----------

